# Time Piece



## kalaeb (Sep 22, 2011)

I am looking at getting myself a new work watch for Christmas. 

I am retiring an old Citizen kinetic watch that has served faithfully for almost 10 years.

If you wear a watch while in the kitchen, firefighting, knifemaking or anything else abusive, which watches have you found to be the best? 
Must be waterproof (dish room compatable)
Preferable metal banded (easy to clean grease off)
Able to handle higher than normal heat conditions (400 degree grill)

No Rolex suggestions please....


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 22, 2011)

Luminox. Not cheap, but its indestructiblity makes up for it.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 23, 2011)

I swear by G-shock, $40-$100 bucks, indestructible and they last forever. I put mine on in the morning _before_ I take my shower, that's how water "resistant" it is.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 23, 2011)

I wear invicta diving watches.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 23, 2011)

Seiko. I've had an all-metal Sports 100 since '84. I wear it every day, and it has logged thousands of hours out in the field. I've had it overhauled twice (cleaning, new gaskets, new cristal). Never had a mechanical issue with it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 23, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> No Rolex suggestions please....


 
that's too bad. my 1967 GMT Master is tough as nails. what do you want to spend? an Omega Seamaster would be hard to beat.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 23, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> that's too bad. my 1967 GMT Master is tough as nails. what do you want to spend? an Omega Seamaster would be hard to beat.


 
If were going that route, my Rolex Sea Dweller is a tank.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ha, yeah this post really needs a price range. If there is one hobby that will make collecting knives look cheap and reasonable, it's watches.

I've know quite a few watch makers and watch-obsessed mechanical engineers that all hold kobold in high regard when it comes to beautiful, tank-like time pieces.
http://www.koboldwatch.com/. They're expensive, but in the low to mid thousands, not tens of thousands.

Plus, their American made (not swiss)ones have 10yr warranties.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 23, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> If were going that route, my Rolex Sea Dweller is a tank.


 
big watch, though.


----------



## lowercasebill (Sep 23, 2011)

another vote for luminox and get the rubber/plastic band . very easy to clean ,, i scrub mine with anti-bacterial soap, water resistant to 200M. and the luminescent dots glow regardless of exposure to light and they are bright enough that my old eyes can tell the time , in the dark, without my glasses . i own two, one metal case and one composite. one for work one for play .


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 23, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> Ha, yeah this post really needs a price range. If there is one hobby that will make collecting knives look cheap and reasonable, it's watches.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Right you are, there is no doubt that I would get a Rolex, if the funds allowed it, I have had my eye on the Explorer 2 for some time after it got the Ed Vistures thumbs up, but alas, my limit for a work watch would be 200.00.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 23, 2011)

Pick one you like:

http://www.paragonsports.com/webapp...=&ip_constrain=&browseMethod=Search&ip_relax=


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 23, 2011)

try www.sportsmansguide.com they always have cool watches for good prices.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a Movado I like.
Very comfortable. Easy to forget you are wearing it.





This is the one I have. Wasn't too expensive. Around $200 or so if I remember correctly.

This was from back in the day when I had a real job and wore a suit to work.
Now it's no watch, jeans and t-shirt.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 23, 2011)

Ya, butt what TIME is it??


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 23, 2011)

looks like 10-ish
BTW the extra t in your spelling makes it look like you are calling me names.
That's ok, I've been called worse by my boss.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 23, 2011)

It's a secret handshake.......


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 23, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> It's a secret handshake.......


Now I am really confused.
Does this have something to do with the Purina diet?


List price on this one is only $20,000 but you could probably talk them down a bit.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Sep 24, 2011)

I like a Seiko diver and it's in your range.


----------



## add (Sep 26, 2011)

macmiddlebrooks said:


> I like a Seiko diver and it's in your range.



Mine is nearly 30 years old now.
Never been serviced, still keeps great time (for an auto), and I have beat the snot out of it.

Heat, cold, fresh and salt water, wrenching on cars, blue collar work, camping, hunting, you name it.
Still looks great.
Awesome bullet proof movement...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a Rolex Sub I bought a couple of years ago, I have no desire for any other watch. If I did, and didn't want to pay a fortune I would buy a Seiko, great watches.


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Sep 27, 2011)

Seiko Automatic Divers Watch. Have had mine since 1984. Literally wore it through 2 wars and 10 years of hard military duty banging around in tanks and armored vehicles... Still keeps time as good as my Rolex Submariner...probably better. Unlike my Rolex the Seiko has never needed servicing. I have a Rubber dive strap on mine but you can also get a bracelet. If you are a younger guy you can get a Seiko Orange Monster (Automatic Dive Watch with bracelet) for under $200 easy... Its also available in Black and a few other colors.... .






Here's the current version of what I wear:


----------

